# Overdrive for Kindle



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

We are moving to Mexico City soon. I have a Kindle but I almost never buy books for it. Instead I use Overdrive to check out books from the library. Does anyone have experience using Overdrive in Mexico? Or will it run into licensing problems like Netflix and such?


----------



## cnmx (Oct 9, 2017)

Consider using a VPN to get around geographic restrictions. It routes your internet traffic though a server in a country/city that you select so online services think that is your location. I'm in the US right now but I use one to watch Mexican TV online that would otherwise be blocked. 
Check out strongvpn.com. Pretty easy setup computer and mobile devices, too. 

There are many others, I also use privateinternetaccess.com, but that one dosen't allow geoblocked media.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks, I do know about vpns and plan to use one for Netflix. However I was wondering if anyone had experience specifically with Overdrive. Once I select my books, I check them out via amazon. Then the next time my Kindle is in online mode, they are loaded onto it. At what step in this process might I run into problems? Will I always need to use vpn? (I do not have a full fledged tablet, just a kindle paperwhite reader.) In addition to our home base in Mexico City, we will be traveling quite a bit. It is handy when traveling (where I will not be using my home router with vpn) to be able to load additional books onto my kindle using Overdrive.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AnneLM said:


> We are moving to Mexico City soon. I have a Kindle but I almost never buy books for it. Instead I use Overdrive to check out books from the library. Does anyone have experience using Overdrive in Mexico? Or will it run into licensing problems like Netflix and such?


Funny you should mention Overdrive. I had never heard of it until a couple of days ago. I was trying to check out an e-book from my US library and they took me to Overdrive. They wanted me to update my Flash player. That is when I realized it was an audio book, not an e-book, so I lost interest. However, to address your question, Overdrive did not appear to have any problem with the fact that I am in Mexico. I was not using a VPN nor obscuring my location at all.


----------



## cnmx (Oct 9, 2017)

AnneLM said:


> Thanks, I do know about vpns and plan to use one for Netflix. However I was wondering if anyone had experience specifically with Overdrive. Once I select my books, I check them out via amazon. Then the next time my Kindle is in online mode, they are loaded onto it. At what step in this process might I run into problems? Will I always need to use vpn? (I do not have a full fledged tablet, just a kindle paperwhite reader.) In addition to our home base in Mexico City, we will be traveling quite a bit. It is handy when traveling (where I will not be using my home router with vpn) to be able to load additional books onto my kindle using Overdrive.



Maybe it's possible to setup a VPN on your laptop then use your laptop as a hotspot, connecting your kindle to it. I'm sure that would work if you had a wired internet connection going to your laptop then using its wifi to broadcast as a hotspot, but I'm not sure if the laptop can be connected to the internet on wifi and act as a hotspot at the same time. It may work, but I've never tried it. 

Theoretically, it would be possible to have a second wifi on your laptop using a USB wifi dongle but that would take some extra configuration that would be a little too involved for me to explain.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> ...Overdrive did not appear to have any problem with the fact that I am in Mexico. I was not using a VPN nor obscuring my location at all.


I wonder if there are content specific restrictions on reading material. My own Kindle is full of public domain content, should that content be subject to the same regulations as current best sellers? Maybe you just requested something that is not regulated by treaty.


----------

